# Best locality in singapore for families / professional's



## mohitrahuja

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone can reply that which area / area's of Singapore you suggest to a family, where surrounding is good with good locality????

I mean to say like no one who is married, have young children want to live near red light areas like GEYLANG in Singapore , they need a good locality where their family live peacefully.

Any valuable advice will be appreciated.

Thanks...:clap2:

:ranger:


----------



## Jessica_Williams

Hi there,

We are in the River Valley area - there are lots of nice condo's here which are very family friendly. There are a large number of families with kids in our building, and somegood nurseries around here too.

Jess


----------



## oz_sg10

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can reply that which area / area's of Singapore you suggest to a family, where surrounding is good with good locality????
> 
> I mean to say like no one who is married, have young children want to live near red light areas like GEYLANG in Singapore , they need a good locality where their family live peacefully.
> 
> Any valuable advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks...:clap2:
> 
> :ranger:


It depends on where you want to live.. if you want to look for more economic options, maybe you should go for woodlands, Chua Chu Kang, or Bukit Gombak ( these places are comparitively cheaper provided you take an HDB but also well connected by MRT.) If you want really close to city/CBD, then go for Tiong Bahru\Bukit Merah or somewhere near Lavender/Beach Road area.

It does not really matter because almost all the areas are good and livable with facilities nearby, unless you have specific preferences like near the CBD or near to little India etc..


----------



## jsn_woo

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can reply that which area / area's of Singapore you suggest to a family, where surrounding is good with good locality????
> 
> I mean to say like no one who is married, have young children want to live near red light areas like GEYLANG in Singapore , they need a good locality where their family live peacefully.
> 
> Any valuable advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks...:clap2:
> 
> :ranger:


It is a good idea to think the area near your workplace/office so you can save travel time for your family.


----------

